

Oh dear PHP developers – search for “file $_GET” on GitHub - webmonkeyuk
https://github.com/search?q=file+%24_GET&type=Code&ref=searchresults

======
brotherjimmy
Oh no.... the worst:

`echo file_get_contents($_GET['file']);`

~~~
krapp
Sometimes you think you're being really clever and efficient and ... you're
just not.

